# to Replace 1 embryo or 2?



## janners (Nov 17, 2003)

Hi all,

we are about to go for a FET and i am considering requesting only 1 embryo be put back instead of 2. i am concerned re the complications that could arise from a multiple pregnancy. I am so desperate for the cycle to work but also quite scared of having twins as we have a daughter already and i had a DVT during the pregnancy. The thing is I've seen lots of reports in the news recently about 2 successive IVF cycles with 1 embryo being as good as 1 cycle with 2 embryos in terms of success rates. They also go on about the risks of multiple pregnancies, one of which is increased risk of DVT....and now it's got me all panicy  

Has anyone else had the same dilemma as me?

Thanks

Janners


----------



## Dif (May 22, 2006)

Hi Janners,

Well done for getting to ET! My situation is different to yours in that we only had one embie to transfer but it was joyous news and we got a BFP last Friday.

I think that if your embryos are really good quality and have divided well then one has just as good a chance as two. My understanding is that if the embies are low grade they may transfer 2 as the chances of pg are lower. You won't know until about 1hr before ET what grade they are so it's difficult tro make up your mind now. Ask your doctor their honest 'off the record' opinion and they will usually tell you what they think is best to help you make up your mind.

Whatever you decide i hope you have are happy and lucky and get a great big BFP.!!

         

Love and good luck,

Di x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Janners
I remember another FF lady posting this same question a few weeks back, and she got lots of replies, so I have copied the link for you to take a look for yourself.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,59408.0.html

Good luck with whatever you decide honey
Love and       and 
Tracy
x


----------



## prija (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi there,
I've always had 2 embryos transferred. Our clinic transfers 2 always, even when they are top quality. If we go for another treatment cycle, I feel the same as you. I would be scared if I was expecting twins, because I could not rest or take it easy and that's just basic, aside from other issues which could arise.


----------



## ali* (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi Janners
I posted a similar query and thought the replies might help: -
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,59408.0.html
Good luck
Ali*


----------



## Becca1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi, Thought I would my thoughts as a twin mummy to be!

If I think back to when we first started the treatment I honestly didn't think it would work on our first go let alone have 2 embies decide to stay put, so when they asked us to sign the consent form for having 2 embies put back I didn't give it much thought and signed it.  I was absolutely gobsmacked when we got the BFP and even more amazed when at 6wks we found out we were having twins.

Don't get me wrong at times it scares the hell out of me...how will we cope etc etc, but then i think to myself, I've waited so long to be a mummy, that 2 babies all in one go is a true blessing.  I am getting excellent care from my hospital and community mw, it really does make you feel part of a sepcial club.

At the end of the day though, you must do what is right for you, don't be pushed into something that you're not happy with.  One thing to remember though is that even if you only have the 1 embryo put back, it could still split and give you identical twins.

I wish you all the luck in the work with your treatment and I hope you get the BFP you're hoping for, be it with one or 2 babies.

Love Rebecca xxx


----------

